# 37 weeks pregnant with sore nipples--need reassurance please.



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

The bra that I have been wearing lately is really starting to irritate my nipples. They look a bit redder than normal (not excessively so though), and have white spots where the colostrum is coming out. My right nipple even has a tiny blood spot on it. Please tell this is going to get better soon, and if I do have the baby like tonight, it's not going to interfere with breast feeding.

I never successfully breastfed any of my babies, and now it's my quest with this one. I realize that I am making a mountain out of molehill, but I really need to hear that everything is going to be okay.

Thanks!

Beth


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

Nipple pain is hell. You are not being a wimp. You are not making a mountain out of a molehill. Anyone who tells you that has never had nipple pain.

Call a lactation consultant and get some help with this. Try lansinoh nipple cream, also try something soft in your bra. Get online and look up cloth breast pads. Try the various cloth diapering sites and get something soft like hemp fleece or cotton fleece or a soft flannel. Soothies (sootheez?) are also good for healing. Read up on nipple yeast infections (thrush) and learn how to treat and prevent them.

You should probably start taking probiotics like yogurt (something plain, without a ton of sugar) and kefir (this is milk with good bacteria in it), garlic. You can also buy Acidophillus at a health food store. I recommend that anyone about to give birth do this, as it will help prevent yeast infections (thrush) and bad bacterial infections.

You can nurse this baby. Everyone has had their breastfeeding challenges, and some people fold (I'm not talking about med problems such as no milk, etc) and some persevere. You're ready to do this. So be prepared. Start going to la leche league meetings, find a good (you may have to interview) lactation consultant, start reading everything you can. kellymom.com is a good place to start. Dr. Sears' Breastfeeding Book is excellent.

None of this is alarmist advice. This is all basic, sensible preparation advice.

And keep checking back in here.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You may also need a larger bra- a too-small bra can cause irritation. I agree with the PP about seeing an LC (or another medical professional who's knowledgable about BF) to rule out thrush or anything else that needs to be treated.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

I remember seeing some Lanisoh disposable breast pads for sore nipples. I imagine some good cloth ones would be better, but you can just run to the store and try those. If you aren't leaking, you might even be able to just stuff your bra with something soothing, like silk or really soft jersey or cotton to cut down on irritation. Anything that cuts down on friction would probably help.

I also would second getting a bigger bra. You will probably need a bigger one anyway that first week or two.

I am at 29 weeks and noticing a lot more nipple pain than I remember with my 1st, but I also have a little one that climbs onto my lap without regard to the fact some spots are more sore than normal, so that is contributing.


----------

